# House Training Baby Pygmy



## nightime chuckler (May 22, 2012)

Hello all!  I am new to goats and the website, however, already realize it is an invaluable resource for information from the people who know it first hand!!  I am an avid animal lover and dreamer of owning a ranch, but was raised a city girl.  After three years of consideration, I have come by a 3 month old pygmy goat who needed a home with people/animals, as opposed to being put out on a ranch as mama died at birth and rancher bottle raised her.  

Now weaned, the three month old Goat Sunday has come to Austin to live with me, my man, and our English Mastiff mix.  The dog loves her, we love her, she wants to be inside and sleeps in crate at night with no accidents.  I am aware that goats cannot control their fecal pellets (peblets ! they are small and cute) but have heard various rumors of house training a goat for a "pee pad" or litter box.  So far I am not sensing this is so accurate, but it has only been three days.

Anyone out there given this a whirl with any success?  Even ideas about what a goat thinks a "treat" is (seems so far to love magazines and newspapers on tables) would be welcome.

In any case, so happy to find this forum and will undoubtedly have other goat questions.

Thanks,

Nightime Chuckler


----------



## fairview610 (May 22, 2012)

I have heard alot about goats being potty trained but I personally have never tried it. I had a friend whos goats two wore diapers when they were inside running around. 

As far as treats my goats love saltine crackers, bread ands horse treats. I even make them a salad sometimes out of apples and carrots.....they are a little spoiled


----------



## hcppam (May 22, 2012)

Waiting to hear more from those who have potty trained too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

Dear NC, 
I have heard of an easy way to train, though I have never done so myself, I encourage you to try! If you see the kid squat, move it to the little box/pad. 
Even if it's already in the process, bring it to the pad/litter box. Try scooping some of the pellets and putting them on the pad/in the box. It should encourage him/her. (I think)
Sooner or later it should pick up. Just remember, put the box/pad in a spot it can easily locate and use. 

Treat list: 
corn
crackers 
bread 
goat treats (at your local farming store) 
carrots 
apples
etc! 

If he does well as a house pet thats good! Just remember, goats are herd animals, Your family and him are a herd. If you go on a trip, or away on a daily basis, he'll need a pal of his own kind. Other than that always keep fresh water and food and hay in his reach. Make sure he gets out often and never leave her alone in a room unattended.  Also, if she's not already, she needs to be dis-budded. I think that's it! Hope that helps.


----------



## nightime chuckler (May 22, 2012)

Thank you  Fairview!

  I will give the treats a shot and until then keep right on mopping alot!  So far after your post we tied a raisin for a treat but that's all we had on hand.  I will let the forum know how my success goes!  (Trying to be an optimist here) I KNOW I can do it!  And if not, do what is best for the animal, which most likely will be getting her with another goat, if she must be alone outside.  

Thanks again for response, 
NC


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2012)

My opinion (and I want to be clear that I'm giving my opinion, not that of BYH here) is that the goat would do best outside.  I know what my pygmies do to my fences and other stuff in the barn and cannot imagine that type of rubbing / head butting / craziness in my house.  Not to mention you've already noticed the goat is eating magazines and books - which are paper which is made from trees which goats do eat...so you can consider anything paper a treat that you don't want them to eat but they will try anyway.  I think it's admirable that you took the kid in and that you want to be a goat owner, but goats weren't meant to be house pets.

For treats my goats get dried leaves, favorite weeds, fruits, veggies or horse treats.

eta:  Welcome to BYH!


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

my goats love crackers


----------



## lilhill (Jul 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> My opinion (and I want to be clear that I'm giving my opinion, not that of BYH here) is that the goat would do best outside.  I know what my pygmies do to my fences and other stuff in the barn and cannot imagine that type of rubbing / head butting / craziness in my house.  Not to mention you've already noticed the goat is eating magazines and books - which are paper which is made from trees which goats do eat...so you can consider anything paper a treat that you don't want them to eat but they will try anyway.  I think it's admirable that you took the kid in and that you want to be a goat owner, but goats weren't meant to be house pets.
> 
> For treats my goats get dried leaves, favorite weeds, fruits, veggies or horse treats.
> 
> eta:  Welcome to BYH!


I agree.  I have had clients try to raise baby goats as a house pet and it just didn't work.  As those cute little critters grow, it gets more difficult keeping them out of trouble.  They eventually ending up selling them and the goaties ended up being ... Well ... goats.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 13, 2012)

Not to mention jumping on your table and counters, likely knocking everything off in the process.


----------

